
Open-Source Is in Trouble – Let's Collude to Save It - anchpop
https://blog.andrepopovitch.com/complement-collution-paradox/
======
verdverm
[https://coss.media](https://coss.media) has some better ideas.

As an OSS develop, I would not join this proposed SOS "foundation" that
requires the use of permissioned (not open source) license and then adds
revenue sharing.

One thing we are doing to support the community is (preparing) to offer
bounties for open source contributions. If / when we get into the GitHub
sponsors program, we will use any proceeds for this specific purpose (and
those closely related) but never for company expenses. (We're cash flow
positive, so no worries)

